# Samba 4.0 is out



## overmind (Dec 12, 2012)

For whom it might be interested in this topic, a post on Slashdot:

"We released Samba 4.0 today, containing the first compatible Free Software implementation of Microsoft's Active Directory protocols.

http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/12/11/1922220/samba-40-released-the-first-free-software-active-directory-compatible-server


----------



## mix_room (Dec 13, 2012)

Press release: https://www.samba.org/samba/news/releases/4.0.0.html

Release notes: http://samba.org/samba/history/samba-4.0.0.html


----------

